# I know who really loves me now



## pangako

How would you translate this into tagalog? Would this be correct: "Alam ko ung sino nagmamahal sa akin"?


----------



## DotterKat

Ngayon, alam ko na kung sino ang (talagang) / (tunay na) nagmamahal sa akin.


----------



## Scherle

pangako said:


> How would you translate this into tagalog? Would this be correct: "Alam ko ung sino nagmamahal sa akin"?


 

Ngayon (now), alam ko na kung sino ang tunay na nagmamahal sa akin.


----------



## pangako

ok thanks guys!


----------

